# Modern Water Tower



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Does anyone know where I could buy a Modern Water Tower in or close to 1/29th Scale? I have found tons of old style water towers for G-Scale, but not a single one that looks like the new modern water towers that you see all over America with the town's name on them.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Doc Z

Not a ready to use buy one, but one method to make one yourself.









Buildings Forum/Topic: 20 dollar water tower[/b]


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Doc 
Eaglewings has one http://www.eaglewingsironcraft.com/view_gallery.php?gallery=catalog&id=5 









dick


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I built this one a few years back. You can make one, too. Coffee can, aluminum angles, coat hanger wires, vinyl letters, etc...









-Kevin.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Well I'm not much of a model builder, I struggle with Piko kits! I was also kinda hoping to find one that looks similar to this: 
http://www.mswoods.com/Indianapolis/Greenwood_Photos/greenwood-water-tower.jpg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a picture of mine. Its a basketball, PVC, some funnels and bondo (automotive body filler). The top has a LED which is powered from the small shed next to it.Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

I used the dimensions in the Walther's HO catalog and scaled it up. 
Greg R.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

That's excellent! What size funnels and PCV tube did you use, and what did you make the fence at the top from? Also, what happens when the basketball deflates?


----------



## Vickichen (Sep 2, 2013)

Posted By iaviksfan on 30 Jul 2013 01:48 PM 
Here is a picture of mine. Its a basketball, PVC, some funnels and bondo (automotive body filler). The top has a LED which is powered from the small shed next to it.Greg R.











Unbelievable， Its a basketball, PVC, some funnels and bondo (automotive body filler). How to finish it？


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Guess I let this slip by, sorry. 
The funnels were I think 9". PVC was 2" and the safety railing on to was made from square brass tubing, soldered. I couldn't find round locally and didn't want to make another trip into town. There are pegs soldered in the posts that sit in holes and glued to the basketball. The basketball was old and was already deflated when I started but I did drill two holes, top and bottom to fish the wires through for the LED. Basically, I just started smearing BONDO over the entire body of the ball then sanded smooth and primed it with auto grey. Then I painted the areas for the letters black. I cut the funnels to fit over the pipe and glued on with Automotive/amazing GOOP. I used vinyl letters for LAKE CITY and then painted the whole thing. several coats were used. I then removed the vinyl letters to show the black underneath. Finally, I sprayed several coats of marine polyurethane. The whole thing sits on an old brake rotor that I primed and painted. Also, the main Pipe is longer and is planted in the ground by 18-24 inches.
Greg R.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

O yeah there is also an access hatch on top for the workers that is just 1" pvc pipe with a cap. I embossed rivets into it around the edge and added a brass handle.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice job Greg!

It looks like the one we have here in Elkhorn, NE.. I was toying with purchasing one already built but after looking at yours, I think I could make a passable version!  How high is yours (above the ground)? 

Charles


----------

